# Ladies, would you date a man with a small dong?



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Tell us.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes they will. I ask this before.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Interesting slang. I had to read that four times to realize it didn't say "small dog".


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

looks like no is winning. no ladies want to admit by posting though.


----------



## Phalene (Feb 15, 2013)

I would have little idea of what is small or big, so the question is moot.


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

can op tell us what he means by large or small dick


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

Phalene said:


> I would have little idea of what is small or big, so the question is moot.


I can only estimate based on my own dimensions. Thus, I'd say anything less than thirteen inches is on the small side, with sixteen being the norm. I'm not sure about erect dimensions though.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

mark101 said:


> How come you cant see who voted?


I don't think some people would vote if the board allowed us to know who voted for what. My question is why does the board give you a warning that the poll is public when it doesn't tell you who voted for what anyway.


----------



## Phalene (Feb 15, 2013)

What I meant is that as I never saw any penis, my highly-improbable boyfriend could have a cucumber or a sea slug that I couldn't really say for sure if it's on the big or the small side... But I'll bring my measuring tape in case 8)


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

TheoBobTing said:


> I can only estimate based on my own dimensions. Thus, I'd say anything less than thirteen inches is on the small side, with sixteen being the norm. I'm not sure about erect dimensions though.


Phew I thought 1 foot 7 inches was on the small size.



Phalene said:


> What I meant is that as I never saw any penis, my highly-improbable boyfriend could have a cucumber or a sea slug that I couldn't really say for sure if it's on the big or the small side... But I'll bring my measuring tape in case 8)


Just cus I felt a need to post this image somewhere


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

I would :3
ahahahaahahahahahaha... not funny

I wish we could see who voted.


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

Monotony said:


> Just cus I felt a need to post this image somewhere


Are those cucumbers from Chernobyl?


----------



## Astraia (Mar 24, 2013)

It really depends on how small we're talking here....


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

TheoBobTing said:


> Are those cucumbers from Chernobyl?


I wasn't aware radiation was required to grow plants in a mould?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

No, although I have before. My 2nd boyfriend had a small one and the sex was less than stellar.


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

Monotony said:


> I wasn't aware radiation was required to grow plants in a mould?


Well it is.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I'll be honest. I've seen a guy who had a *tiny* penis and it was a turn off. It was so small it looked like he could barely have sex because only the head would go in. >< I think that's very rare though.

I used to be _very_ attracted to a guy with a small penis though. He was about 4" and I would date someone his size if I was attracted to their looks and personality.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

mezzoforte said:


> I'll be honest. I've seen a guy who had a tiny penis and it was a turn off. It was so small it looked like he could barely have sex because only the head would go in. >< I think that's very rare though.
> 
> I used to be very attracted to a guy with a small penis though. He was about 4" and I would date someone his size if I was attracted to their looks and personality..


Did you actually measure it, rofl?


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

he let you measure his dick, way to give him a complex , bet you took the mickey out of him aswell = poor bloke


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

thekloWN said:


> Did you actually measure it, rofl?


He measured it. And from what I saw, it did look about 4 because it was smaller than average. :b

And stop quoting me before I edit my posts properly! xD


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

mezzoforte said:


> He measured it. And from what I saw, it did look about 4 because it was smaller than average. :b
> 
> And stop quoting me before I edit my posts properly! xD


fixed.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> He measured it. And from what I saw, it did look about 4 because it was smaller than average. :b
> 
> And stop quoting me before I edit my posts properly! xD


God damn he must have had a Gigantic Social Status then.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Monotony said:


> God damn he must have had a Gigantic Social Status then.


LOL. Yup, just like all guys with social anxiety do!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

We will need a vote count update periodically.

opcorn 12 for smaller, 9 for larger. That is so cool.

I wanna see what women say about men with peeweeweewees. Some of them could be bigger men then the ones with donkey weewees.

I am, for the record, Millenniummanly, so ladies in the 30s age group need to take that into consideration before voting. :lol


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

A girl can get off with your pinky finger.

I got bad eye sights girls always tell me my huge, It was funny cause that last girl I was with called my ex and reminded her how big my is. I don't think it big.neither did I want her to do that! I was trying to get the phone outta her hand girls can be so mean sometimes.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes, because to me size doesn't matter~ a small sex drive helps as well xD


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

mark101 said:


> How come you cant see who voted?


Then you would see all the guys that voted. :b


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

komorikun said:


> No, although I have before. My 2nd boyfriend had a small one and the sex was less than stellar.


Was it the Japanese guy?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

nubly said:


> Was it the Japanese guy?


The 2nd Japanese boyfriend. The first was okay.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

*Average penis size:*

http://www.askmen.com/daily/sex_tips_400/432_average-penis-size.html


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Cletis said:


> *Average penis size:*
> 
> http://www.askmen.com/daily/sex_tips_400/432_average-penis-size.html


lawl


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

I voted no as sexual satisfaction matters to me in a relationship.


----------



## Reinah (Apr 10, 2013)

Implicate said:


> I voted no as sexual satisfaction matters to me in a relationship.


I agree. I don't think I'd mind one on the smaller side, but there is a limit. But now I'm wondering what I really _would_ do if I did meet someone and really liked them and that turned out to be a problem.. I'm not sure.


----------



## anonomousey (Apr 14, 2013)

If he was decent at oral the problem would be resolved


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

anonomousey said:


> If he was decent at oral the problem would be resolved


Lol xD


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

anonomousey said:


> If he was decent at oral the problem would be resolved


Oh my god xD
What if he had a small tongue though? Maybe that's a separate thread.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

What are ya'll talking about? A Dong is Vietnamese currency.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

^ I have well over 9000 dongs at my disposal then.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Voted for no.


----------



## Emnity33 (Mar 25, 2013)

mark101 said:


> How come you cant see who voted?


Lol All the guys with small ''dongs'' are voting yes.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Polls that are specifically for one gender should be public because there are people such as myself that can't control our selves and will vote no just to watch the world burn.


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

I voted No.

Gotta have dat 10 inches of agony to stay satisfied


----------



## Haruhi (Jul 8, 2011)

rofl at how many people said "no"
surprised girls are so fussy but i guess there the ones who went black and can't go back.


----------

